
Show HN: Valleygirl – A chrome extension that discreetly likes everything - tkrupicka
https://github.com/tylerkrupicka/valleygirl
======
joefarish
It's a good thing extensions are disabled in incognito mode by default.

------
SoreGums
Fun project to get bearings in making a Chrome extension. Good one!

------
gillis
An Instagram version would be very much appreciated.

------
Laaw
I might create a dummy account, install this, and view the volume of likes
it'd produce...

